# Should I take time off for IVF?



## SUNFLOWER378 (Jul 5, 2011)

HI Everyone
I am going to be starting my 4th IVF cycle  Time is running out as I'm now 43
I thought this time I would try to take some time off to give things the best possible chance as this will be my last attemt
I am in quite a stressful job and wondering if time out will really make a difference
Last time I went on holiday during the 2ww, not that it made any difference 
So this time should I take the whole month off? Can't really afford it and will cause issues at work but then I feel I have to give my all
Is there really any benefit being off whilst injecting?
I would really value your thoughts
x


----------



## rachelhopeful (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Sunflower. I dont think it makes any difference it's only the drugs and not going to have any effect on the outcome plus probably you'll go a bit nuts in the build up... 

Your 4th time? Are you doing anything different this time round? I am looking towards my second treatment and wondering if i should use another clinic where they monitor you a bit more...?

xx


----------



## Mimi37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,
I have a high pressured career in the city. London is crazy at the best of times, let alone adding IVF into the mix, accordingly, i took a year off work & my husband gifted me an annual subscription to a spa. It has made no difference,objectively speaking, as  I have two failed cycles under my belt. Subjectively speaking, however, my husband & I made the decision on the basis that we did not want to look back and ask "what if".

Caveat: myomectomy May '13 - 11 fibroids removed - they almost definitely left me with no chance of conceiving, accordingly, until I try again ......


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I quite my job, ended up with no career (as apparently stress doesn't help etc, so give up that stressful job etc). Now have no baby, no career and no cash. Don't do it.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hi sunflower. There's no benefit to being off when down-regging, except if you get bad headaches but you could just call in sick for that, no point booking it. However if it was me i'd take time off for say the last few days of stimming injections, collection and transfer and maybe a couple of days after that. but that should be enough... some people work all the way through - it's not like people getting pregnant normally take a fortnight off! - but i think just for a peace of mind thing so you know you did everything you could, a few days off to relax would be a great idea. The last few days of stims can make you all bloated and uncomfortable anyway (well i was) so i think better to sit in the shade and chill out. good luck with your treatment - i'm approaching 43 and down-regging for my last fresh go.


----------



## SUNFLOWER378 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for this, you guys are awesome

I had my last failed cycle at a mega well known clinic. Not sure if we allowed to name names here but lets say they take bloods every single day and use that to call through your dosage of injections 

I know the results there are excellent, although it didnt work for me sadly, but thinking about it, the amount of stress involved in the process was probably worse than any stress at work! 

Goldbunny I like your suggestion, a nice compromise


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Sunflower 


I dont think time off necessarily gives you a better chance, but it can help with the stress and if this is something you need to do to emotionally feel as if you have done it all, then do it!


I had to have 6 weeks off to have treatment, this wasn't for emotional reasons but more the practical side.  I live in Somerset but had no choice but to go to Guys hospital in london as we need icsi pgd, something that not many clinics do.  Also i know from my previous cycles that i am prone to over responding so know that there would be a very good chance that i would need extra monitoring and could not do this at the same time as working.  I could have got away with only having say 2 weeks off but with pgd there often isnt any healthy embryos to put back so know that i would be on total tenterhooks waiting.


In my situation it totally helped reduce the stress, i also kept myself very busy so not to over think.  Also my employers were very good to me and understood my situation, think they would rather i had planned time off then just phone is sick or come to work but not be able to function emotionally.  This would have also been my last time.  


I would not give a job up to have treatment as i feel you need the stability esp if treatment doesnt work, but if you can reduce the stresses with out the worry of work being upset with you, and keep yourself busy then go for it. x


----------



## Angela67 (May 23, 2011)

So many of you gave up the job to no avail I feel I must add my experience for good measure. I packed in my stressful job to relieve myself of the commute & reporting to the evil CEO boss. I fell pregnant with the next cycle after a number of failed attempts. To be fair to myself, there was no way I could of held down the job I had in IT with daily appointments at Harley Street, I needed the break to allow some space in my life. I then took an executive role close to home 4 days a week, finishing at 5pm which has enabled a continuation of a less stressful environment whilst I carry twins. The downside is: I did 6 months on my savings whilst I didn't work & now on a day rate I earn half what I use to. It's all a compromise and of course we all have bills that need paying. My plan is to pop these two out & get the career back in shape as I need to earn more £££ eventually.

I did what felt right for me, IT is a male dominated industry where the words IVF or pregnancy are frowned upon. I am, for now much happier even if living to a ridiculously tight budget reporting to a woman.


----------

